# Norma Jean<3



## panda

I decided to make one thread to update Norma's pictures on as i have seen others on this forum do.  
Here are previous posts including pictures of Norma:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11267
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11414
**EDIT.. not sure why the pictures are shown as being cut off.. i resized them like i have previously.. but its not working?... if you right click the picture and click view you can see the entire photo.. SORRY!  
Norma trying out the mini sofa i bought her today.. it was only 6 bucks and so cumfy i just Had to get it for her

























this is her current setup.. i switched it up a bit since my last setup post after learning her preferences, i tend to switch things around a little with her toys/stuffies here and there as well so she always has things to explore at night. but i always leave the monkey because it seems to be her favorite cuddle buddy. :lol: 








you cant totally see them, but the little yellow duckies open in two halves, kinda like easter eggs, and i put crickets in them for her to find at night.. she loves breaking them open, sometimes i hear her knocking them around at night. i just cleaned the cage before these pics so there are less little blankies then usual, i put one or two by the monkey usually, along with a hedgie hat i made.. i used to put her tent hide in her cage as well but she didnt really use it except to potty on it. :roll: 
















you can see more on the hide house in the picture below on of the two links i posted above.. she LOVES it, almost always find her in there.. hence why i took out the big tent i have.









the two new things i bought today, a carrier which i LOVE only about 16 bucks and super sturdy, perfect size for toting her around to show off, as well as keeping her safe in the car, as well as the little pillow bed/couch hehe









i now use the tent for snuggle/bonding time instead.. she loves to hide in it till she is ready to come out and explore.. so it worked out better to use it this way.









blankies i made, some are smaller and some are bigger, she loves snuggling them and also i use the bigger ones after bath time once she is mostly dry..









on the left are blankies in progress on the right is my not so great attempt at a hedgie hat.. but Norma loves it & that's all that matters right?









i made a few plain pieces of fleece to use as liners over the floor for her hide for in the winter.. if you look at the previous post i mentioned you'll know what i mean.









here are the liners i made, the pink and brown is folded in half because it was dirty.. i was in the middle of cleaning so i was swapping liners..









a few other things i thought i would share...
i got this storage box at target.. it has an airtight seal on the lid, i keep her food and other things in here, extra toys, shampoo, ect. i love this bin, it works great for keeping all the extra necessities as well as keeping open bags of kibble fresh, and keeping them from smelling my room like pet food  








her tubes for playtime.. she loves them


----------



## xspiked

You have no idea how much I'm loving your fabric O_O. I'm not even the biggest fan of pink and I'm itching for them. And i love the tubes. You're so organized XP

And I love norma jean photos. She's adorable.


----------



## panda

thanks so much! i got the fabric at Hobby Lobby.. i am not a huge pink fan myself but i saw these two patterns and knew theyd be perfect in her little home.. plus i didnt want to get fabric that didnt say "i'm a girl!". i also liked how the pink and brown one has a pattern which is similar to my bed spread, even though my spread is black & white.


----------



## panda

Norma was running around my bed a little bit ago so i put her wheel & box down and look what she did right infront of me! :]


----------



## PJM

What more could a girl ask for? I love your set up & Norma Jean is so precious!
It's so neat when they will let you watch them run!


----------



## Midevalmiss

O...M...G...Norma Jean lookes JUST like my first hedgehog Dayo!!!! Love her cute pinto spots!! And it now lookes like I need to take a trip to Hobby Lobby to go GET THAT FABRIC!!!! :lol:


----------



## Quinn

Where did you get the carrier and couch? I love them! I don't have a carrier yet and that couch was so cute!


----------



## cylaura

I love your setup! That snuggly couch is adorable, and Norma Jean is a real cutie too. It's always so fun when you get to watch them run!! 

Do you have any pictures or links to where you got the duckies that open? That sounds like such a good enrichment idea - I'd love to get some for Liam except I can't quite picture what you're talking about.  How does she open them? With her teeth? Or her nose?


----------



## ReginasMommy

Norma Jean is so gorgeous!!! I love your fabric, and Norma Jean's monkey is so cute too! No wonder it's her favorite 


Cylaura--I think I read somewhere that plastic Easter eggs are good for hiding treats too. Of course, duckies would be so much cuter! But, if you can't find them, the eggs might work...


----------



## ReginasMommy

P.S. I absolutely LOVE your signature. That belly! That smiley happy little face! *faints from cute overload*


----------



## panda

If you go to the first link i posted up at the top of this post (it was my very first post).. you can scroll down to find a picture of one of the ducks.. i am not sure where they came from.. they were in an easter package... yes i'm 21yrs old & still recieve packages from my grandmother! i'm spoiled! haha
but i did get the idea to use them from reading that easter eggs are great to use, i had just gotten the ducks and thought they would be perfect.
i am not sure how she opens them, she only does it at night when i'm sleeping. i try to stay up and catch her doing things but some things i just cant stay up late enough for haha.

i got the carrier & couch/bed at petsmart! :]

& thank you all for the compliments & such! i really like her set up as well, i keep telling my fiance that eventually i want to get the c&cs to build a bigger open cage but this will do for now.

*** P.S. the carrier/couch were found in the ferret section of petsmart... & thank you about the sig pic... her belly in that picture gets me every time!


----------



## cylaura

@Panda and ReginasMommy: Thanks! Those little duckies are adorable. I will definitely try easter eggs, if I can find some this time of year! Maybe my parents have a few I can steal.  The pet store near me FINALLY got crickets back in stock (they were out for weeks... so frustrating) so Liam deserves some extra treats. 

I just recently upgraded Liam's cage to a C&C from the one you have (my first home, right?) and I love it! So much easier to move things around. You'll love it too, I guarantee.


----------



## panda

yes, mine is the my first home extra large, i know Norma is happy with the size and it does the job just fine, if it was easier to lift it would be great. but only because i want to spoil her to high heaven i would love to have the c&c so i can make her a bigger home.


----------



## LarryT

Wow that hog has got it all!  That's one spoiled hog :lol: I love you litter pan  Where did you get it and how much was it?


----------



## panda

its a made smart drawer organizer... but it fits PERFECTLY, i got it at target, but this is the only link i found to it.. 
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product ... n=shopping
i know they also sell it in white.. maybe in other colors but not sure?
i think it was about 5 bucks at target give or take. i cant remember exactly.


----------



## panda

cuddles<3


----------



## panda

Larry... also i was thinking about it & bet if you contacted the company "madesmart" and wanted to buy in quantity they may give you a deal??? they fit perfectly in your bucket wheel! i had mentioned them on your CSBW thread as well :]
& if not, at least now you can mention this one to people when they are looking for a pan to fit the bucket wheel.


----------



## LarryT

Most companies will not deal with the little man. :roll: :lol: I will rec. these for the CSBW  i'll keep searching for a cheaper but still suitable one though.


----------



## xspiked

You spoil me with photos. 

PS: Why is norma jean so smarttt!? I put a mealworm under a toy car and Bulu STILL doesn't find and eat it. She does eat the one thats in front of the car that she can see/bump into. -_-


----------



## panda

hehe, well i must say that Norma only breaks them open sometimes.. if they arent open by morning i open it for her to munch in the daytime... and sometimes at night when i put them in her cage i cheat for her and leave them kinda open. :mrgreen: 
i havent played with hiding crickets in places yet, mainly cause i dont like touching them haha but i will get around to trying that out once i get over being grossed out :?
** & Larry.. let the hunt for the perfect liter box continue! hehe :lol: i'm super happy with mine..i got lucky having it before i even had your wheel.. it was meant to be i guess


----------



## hanhan27

I am IN. LOVE. with your hedgehog!! Oh my, I was speechless while I was scrolling through your pictures. What a beautiful girl. (I should admit that my Mildred is also a pinto, so I may not be the most impartial judge of attractiveness in hedgehogs :lol: )

Norma Jean must be a VERY happy hog.


----------



## panda

thank you!!! she is doing so well too, i only just got her May 2nd and she went through a quilling and i think shes finishing up with it because she has been just an angel.. i took her for a little car trip with the new carrier to show her to a friend of mine and when i took her out and she was nervous i just calmed her down like i always try to do and my friend was like wow! you can really tell she knows who you are and that you are the one who takes care of her! .. she was totally amazed at how bonded we are and so am i! over such a short period.. i expected it to be longer and more difficult from what i have read and was ready to be reallllllly patient with her, but it really hasnt been at all.


----------



## tobyluvr2000

She is absolutely adorable! I love all of her things! She looks like a spoiled, happy hedgie  I have the same bed you do! I wanted to get the cage, but opted to get one that was a little bit bigger--after seeing this one set up, though, I wish I had gotten it!


----------



## panda

i really didnt buy the cage with a hedgie in mind, i was fortunate to have this cage ahead of time stored in our basement, i of course had to clean out a few cob webs and scrub the whole thing down. :roll: while i sometimes wish i had more space for a c&c or something larger (especially after seeing the other setups on this site!) Norma has no complaints! She really isnt one to tear up her set up too much like i have heard others here say their hedgies do & i personally feel that since i take her out often to explore my bed or to take her around the house (whenever i am home, she is out with me! ) that anymore cage space isnt necessary even though i may want it hehe. i just have a tendency to want to spoil my babies rotten! :lol:


----------



## panda

some new pictures of my Norma  

























Norma annointing on Ryan's shirt :lol: 









video :!: >
http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v1/ ... 75609&ev=0










my dad is clearly in love with her  









i thought i would also show some pictures of her siblings..  i dont have any new ones of Maggie my dog but here are the beardies... i have Many pictures of them, but i'll just show a sampling so you can get an idea for what their personalities are like. :roll:

Loki, he was our rescue pet, we rescued him May 2nd, and only a few days later, May 5th was when we got Norma. Loki really is mischievous! :twisted: he is quite a unique dragon to say least. 
Loki was given to us in this shoe box  but we instantly fell in love with him!









yesterday during free roam.. Loki being Loki .. trying to make an escape! :lol: 
http://www.facebook.com/v/2022017544523

holding my finger  









our adventure to petsmart to get crazy Loki a leash :roll: 
















outside the store









Trying to get into Orions terrarium :roll: 









snuggling in his towel with me after bath time :mrgreen: 









Loki & Ryan. 









Orion (Onion as my friend calls him :roll: ) we have has him since Jan 29th. he was a little baby and is still young and growing!
the day we brought him home>









baby pictures









































more recent

























we let the lizards roam Ryan's room, yesterday roam time turned into nap time  

















they are always doing funny things and going in funny positions when they bask


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Norma's such a beauty <3

So are your cute lizards!
Are beardies hard to care for? I'm absolutely in love with Loki <3


----------



## panda

i would say they are not as simple as the pet stores like you to think they are but they arent extremely difficult either, especially if you get a healthy one!
babies are more difficult.
our daily routine for the lizards goes like this: 
morning: lights on, prepare veggies, feed crickets, check that cage is clean, it usually is clean in the morning.
mid day if we are home we handle them/give them some free roam... Loki enjoys his free roam a lot more than Orion it seems.
night: feed more crickets, take out greens, clean cages if there is any poop & change water bowl.
usually Loki poops everyday! Orion poops sometimes every to everyother day, so we have to take out the repticarpet and scrub it, we only have one that fits Orions cage & we have two for Loki's that we swap out.
i use the same thing to clean their cages that i use for Norma, White Vinegar/water solution.

they are really fun though & totally worth the work.

Orion actually came to us with a severe impaction and we had to work hard to save him.. he is better now of course, Loki came to us with pinworms which the vet treated with medication.
you have to be prepared to spend some money not only on the setup but also the vet bills.. but we really love them and are glad to have them in our home. totally worth breaking the bank & taking time out of our day to love and care for them.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Thanks for the info ^_^

I've been quite interested in reptiles for some time, but I'm hesitant to become an owner yet, just because they live for so long and I'm not sure if I will be able to care for them for their entire lives.

I've always loved bearded dragons and gargoyle geckos though ^_^

Also, I don't think I could deal with live crickets in my house @[email protected] :lol: They're probably one of the scariest insects imo :lol:


----------



## panda

haha i know, i dont like handling crickets either, i leave that up to Ryan :? which leaves me with cleaning duty a lot of the time to make up for it :roll: 
i dont know a whole lot about how geckos are as pets, but they fascinate me as well! i love the crested ones too. they look so neat.
anyway, if you do decide to get a BD you wont regret it. they are great. i know they make things to help with feeding the insects to make it so you dont have to touch them so maybe it wouldnt be too bad for you.


----------



## panda

& i just finished making a new little sleeping bag for Norma.. she ran into it right away and hasnt come out yet


----------



## shetland

Norma Jean, you are a star! I loved the video!


----------



## panda

hehe  me too, kinda want to start taking more vids of the pets and all their quirky doings.


----------



## panda

i really had myself cracking up at Norma just a few moments ago and had to take pictures to share.. :lol: 
earlier she was being a bit of a grouch and wanted nothing to do with me i recently found that she likes cuddling in a travel neck pillow i have.  
anyway i placed her in the middle of this pillow to let her nap some, after some time she got to exploring, crawling under my covers by my legs and feet.. then went right back to her neck pillow spot.. what i saw next was just so cute, she started splatting out her feet and moving them every so often, she must be either trying to get cumfy or having dreams :roll:  :lol: 

























i have all my Norma pictures and other recent pet pictures here, i just took some new ones of Loki outside with his new harness and a couple of Orion as well.. theres just too many to post individually. the ones of Loki outside turned out great if anyone is interested  
http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i345/njpanda/


----------



## panda

http://www.facebook.com/v/2088076715961
video of Norma playing in a ball hehe. first time i tried it out.


----------



## tut

She is just too cute! I love it when hedgies splat! :mrgreen:


----------



## DexterTheHog

It wont let me watch the video! But that picture is hilarious. Looks comfy :lol: 
I love her little butt haha


----------



## PJM

Piiiinnch! :lol: Finally! Something to use those pillows for! Loved the pictures! She's such a cutie - no matter what end you're looking at!


----------



## fracturedcircle

wow, i *love* Norma Jean and her adorable hedgie things! the vid doesn't work for me either.  

i am definitely interested in some duckies or easter eggs.


----------



## panda

i realized the privacy settings for the video were not open, so it should be viewable now sorry! :roll: 
and thank you for the sweet comments!
i really dont know where my grandmother got those little ducking egg things :?: .. but i googled and found some that are similar.. http://retrotoys.com/index.php?main_pag ... ts_id=2395


----------



## fracturedcircle

hey, we should become facebook buddies!


----------



## panda

oh go for it! i'll accept! :]


also for that pinch comment above, i cannot deny that i didnt try petting her little paws & tail hehehe. she would move her feet like MAAAA I'M TRYING TO SLEEP LEAVE ME BE. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle

panda said:


> oh go for it! i'll accept! :]
> 
> also for that pinch comment above, i cannot deny that i didnt try petting her little paws & tail hehehe. she would move her feet like MAAAA I'M TRYING TO SLEEP LEAVE ME BE. :lol:


https://www.facebook.com/frozenfields


----------



## shetland

The video was adorable. Thank you. I like how you anticipated her thoughts of going under the dresser. Haaaaaa. Norma Jean is just precious!


----------



## panda

:lol: hehe yes she is always one to go hide away... unless theirs mealies, then she gets this adorable look on her face and will go anywhere to get them.


----------



## panda

Bought some fleece today, 4 yards worth.. here is the first creation so far.. one of the no-sew hedgie bags, Thank you toblerone!  cant wait to see how Norma takes to it.
Once I have finished up with the rest of my fleece I'll post the results here


----------



## hanhan27

How cute! Did it take you a while to make it? 

I really need to get my creative juices flowing. I love the feeling of making something nice for Milly, and fleece isn't that expensive. *Sigh*


----------



## DexterTheHog

Hooray!! Dexter didn't really like his at first, but now he loves it


----------



## panda

yeah i think once the 'new/store scent' goes away they start to warm up to new things.. :roll: 
it only took me maybe half an hour? i didnt really pay attention to time but it really didnt take too long at all but since i wasnt home while making it the scissors i had were crummy so that may have made it take longer than necessary. i plan on probably making at least one more too :roll: i enjoy making things like that so it was fun for me too. i just love making liners and blankies & bags for her cause it lets my creativity come out a little bit haha


----------



## Jocelyn3113

I have the same carrier! I love it too. Just big enough for room to move around and small enough I feel safe carrying him in it... and its cute. 
I bought it at petland. They had like 20 hedgies in an aquarium too  I wanted to save one of them to but I really dont think hubby would approve. And they were like 160 bucks which is a lot around here.


----------



## panda

oh thats just terrible, sounds very crowded :| 
the carrier is great! i got it at petsmart.. in the ferret section, but i wanted something almost purse-like so i could carry her anywhere, that was as close to purse like as i could find without spending a ridiculous amount of money.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

I just read through this thread and I gotta say, you have quite the cutie on your hands! I love her set-up, too! Very, very cute. 
By the way...



> you cant totally see them, but the little yellow duckies open in two halves, kinda like easter eggs, and i put crickets in them for her to find at night.. she loves breaking them open


Oh my gosh! I have the same thing for Carlos! xD This last Easter, my boyfriend's mom gave me a little basket that included a cute blue turtle that opens like an egg! I immediately gave it to Carlos, it hangs out by his water bowl. I am out of mealies at the moment but it still makes for cute decor :mrgreen: 
















Speaking of bowls..! Your Norma Jean's water bowl is the exact same as Carlos's food bowl :lol: I thought that was noteworthy, hahaha



> yeah i think once the 'new/store scent' goes away they start to warm up to new things.. :roll:


I agree with this also. One time, I washed Carlos's favorite blanket (like, hosed the bedding off and put it in the washer with a mild detergent) ...and he refused to sleep in it for three days! I assume it was the scent of the soap, and the loss if his own scent on it.


----------



## panda

That turtle is just too cute! I want one!
I now have two of the small polka dot tiny bowls, one for water one for kibble, i had the larger green/purple one but the size just wasnt necessary, I ended up giving that bowl to my small beardie so his crickets wouldnt escape as easily out of it.
& it really is funny how they dislike things until it has that hedgie smell on it, I just bought tons and tons of fleece and am slowly but surely making new things to match her new liners but its taking her a bit of time to warm up to the new hedgie bag i made her.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Haha isn't it? I think he likes blue things. Then again... most of his things are blue anyway :lol: I guess I project my own tastes on him :lol: 

I love shopping for pet bowls, they are so cute! But, I actually never did that for Carlos. His food and water bowl are the only things left from his previous owner, and I just never had the heart to change those after changing everything else bit-by-bit. Haha I guess I'm sentimental about strange things 

That's a great idea to make things easier for your beardie! :mrgreen: I love those dragons. I got a just-a-little-older-than-a-baby (perhaps in between baby and juvenile?) bearded dragon for my sister last christmas, and I took care of him for a couple weeks until it was time to give him to her. They are so charming! He is getting huge but he is still cuddly with me as always, and he'll always be a little baby in my eyes  :lol: 

It's so sweet that you make your own lil' furniture for her! I bet it's worth all the effort when she does use them, huh? I wonder if it would help to have a piece of blanket she's already used and scented inside the new bag. Ehh maybe I dunno what I'm talking about :roll:


----------



## panda

Yeah when i wash her things she doesnt really seem to care too much, but i do sometimes leave one thing unwashed so she has her scent still.. we use detergent that is "free" which means it has no scents and is good for sensitive skin because i guess i am allergic to the regular stuff so i think thats party why she doesnt mind it, but the new hedgie bag is something she hasnt gotten used to, she ends up going under it instead of in it :lol: I'll probably just start using those for outside of her cage when i have her out rather than having them in her cage if she doesnt get the hang of them soon.


----------



## DexterTheHog

panda said:


> Yeah when i wash her things she doesnt really seem to care too much, but i do sometimes leave one thing unwashed so she has her scent still.. we use detergent that is "free" which means it has no scents and is good for sensitive skin because i guess i am allergic to the regular stuff so i think thats party why she doesnt mind it, but the new hedgie bag is something she hasnt gotten used to, she ends up going under it instead of in it :lol: I'll probably just start using those for outside of her cage when i have her out rather than having them in her cage if she doesnt get the hang of them soon.


That's what I do. Dexter's normal bag stays in his cage but his no-sew bag is for outside cuddle time.


----------



## panda

Well I was debating ever leaving it in the cage and had decided aganist it and thankfully I didnt leave it in her cage because the other night while I had her out with me she was trying to get into it and was putting her head through the piece that is woven through to tie it together :? I of course stopped her and helped her get into her bag safely but if she had attempted that with the bag in her cage while I wasnt around to see it she could have gotten stuck :shock: This reminds me I should probably post a warning of this on the No-Sew threads.


----------



## panda

So I am extremely excited to be hosting a mini informal hedgie meet this coming saturday.. if anyone would like to come please let me know, I live in Joliet Il. so far fracturedcircle from here is coming along with her family and a possible future hedgie mommy as well!
I purchased a small pet pool at petsmart today in preparation for the hog guest(s) I will have as well as for Norma who seemed to enjoy the new play area when I tested it out this evening.

I added the pictures in the below link of the new pool as well as some photos of us trying to serve her some watermelon, she only took one piece, seemed to like it but didnt want anymore. :roll:

http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i345/njpanda/

I forgot to pull out the little tunnels i have to put in the pool for her but she is sleeping now so i'll try it if she wakes up or next time i use the pool. I had her animals and blankets in there along with her wheel, she ran around burrowing, peed on her monkey so i had to take it out and clean up the pool a bit before i took the pictures :roll: i placed a few mealies around for her to find, after she finished finding them and i took a few pictures she found her way into her hedgie bag and is napping there now.


----------



## hanhan27

I wish I didn't have to work weekends. I'm about 45 minutes north of Madison and would've LOVED to take a trip down to IL with Mildred to make some friends! I hope there's lots of pictures involved in your hedgie rendezvous!  (Hint hint! haha)

I love the side shot of Norma looking down at the watermelon! I clicked through all the newer pictures until I got to the a-dor-a-ble one of her bum hanging out of that neck rest thing. Cracked me up all over again!


----------



## fracturedcircle

love the watermelon pics too!

i'll definitely bring my camera to our get-together.


----------



## panda

Our cameras will definitely be snapping some shots of the little ones!
& hanhan it's too bad you cant come! Maybe we can make another one on a week day in the future.

While typing this i heard a loud CLANK from Norma's cage.. :shock: popped up to see what it was... she had bashed open her little chicken egg & was nomming on some crickets.. :roll: still nomming now :lol: i can hear her crunching and huffing.
i have to say while many people prefer keeping their pets cages outside of their room, i take comfort in hearing everything, just in case, although she is actually very quite most of the time.


----------



## fracturedcircle

wow, Sweetie really needs to try out those Easter toys!


----------



## panda

Are you bringing both your hedgies or just one of them? I realized I had put Harvey on the facebook status and not Harvey &/or Sweetie like I had meant to.
& yeah you should try it out, I think Norma likes having to hunt around her cage for her goodies.


----------



## CanadienHedgie

I just have to say, Norma Jean is so flippin' cute  .


----------



## panda

Ughh I know!  I think I drive her crazy sometimes cause I just cant stand to put her down! But then again I thinks she really likes having the long exploring time outside her cage. sometimes at night I'll say okay its time for me to sleep, put her in her cage.. then a bit later I'll think no, I wanna cuddle with her a few more minutes & I go bug her again. :lol: 
She just Loves roaming/hiding/napping/lounging around on my bed, whether its in my blankets (when my legs are under the covers & i'm roaming on HHC on the laptop :roll: my legs make almost like a tent for her and she goes roaming around by my feet which tickles me but I let her do it anyway and try to keep my feet still :lol or she goes dives in my pillows or if my bed is made with my little stuffed animal collection she loves to hide with the little animals & take naps.


----------



## panda

So you can see Maggie Mae in some of the watermelon pictures with Norma, she is my 15yr old pup, I have had her since I was 6 she is literally like a sister to me.
anyway she has this adorable habit of sleeping with her tongue out, not always but often, the funny thing is that even when she wakes up she keeps her tongue out for a bit almost like she doesnt realize it. :lol: I caught a couple pictures just now without waking her..

http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i345/njpanda/


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Those pics are so great  I just love how relaxed Maggie Mae looks, you can tell they have the good life.


----------



## fracturedcircle

what does Maggie Mae think about toy poodles? :lol:


----------



## panda

The poodles are welcome! Maggie is a bit old but if she usually has no problems with other dogs (because she thinks she's human, i swear) :lol: . I can always put up her gates if she misbehaves though


----------



## PJM

I love Maggie Mae's tongue. So cute! I would have a hard time not grabbing it. :lol:


----------



## panda

Haha well i have touched it and its so funny because it feels super dry like it could break off :lol: 
After taking the pictures last night my mom came in and accidentally woke Maggie up and saw how she leaves her tongue out still for a bit :lol:


----------



## PJM

:lol: Back when I was young & we would go on road trips I loved hanging my head out the window with my tongue sticking out. It would get all dry & feel weird. :lol:  :lol: (Lord, don't let MissC see this - it's all I need :roll: )


----------



## panda

Hahahaha :lol: well thats probably similar to what Maggie Mae's tongue feels like!


----------



## panda

I FINALLY finished with all my material.  :lol: 
This is everything I made with the 4 new yards of fleece I bought, so now I have a total of 6 yards worth of fleece goodies for my little hog :roll:  
each picture has a cage liner along the left side, next to the big liner on the top left are small liners for her heated hide for winter, next to those are hedgie bags and no sew bags, below all of that are different sizes of blankies, I made larger ones for after baths and different sizes for in her cage and cuddling and what not. :] 
I didnt resize anything so you can either right click these photos and click view image or click this link: http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i345/njpanda/
































if you couldnt tell, the monster pattern picture.. Norma is in her hedge bag :lol: I didnt want to make her come out of it. :roll:

I made all of my stuff with NO SEWING, so if anyone wants any tips on how to do it feel free to ask me 

I also bought her day light today since winter will soon be coming  so natural light wont be enough, I bought a three dollar timer as well so the light goes on at 9am and shuts off at 9pm








I also have since changed the location of her cage since my last photos of her cage, it is now on a desk which is shorter, makes it easier for me to reach around since I'm a shorty :lol:


----------



## PJM

Oohhh! I love all thhe fabric! You have been busy! Look like she's set for life!


----------



## TeddysMommy

panda said:


>


May I ask what color wheel you have? I have the sparkly green but its a light seafoam green...in the pic it looks like a sparkly green but darker...


----------



## panda

I have the sparkly green, it does look darker in that picture, mine is alos a seafoamy color.  
& yes, I think I am done making anything with fleece for quite a while, although I was debating making a liner for her play pool, but I dont think I will. :roll:


----------



## TeddysMommy

panda said:


> I have the sparkly green, it does look darker in that picture, mine is alos a seafoamy color.
> & yes, I think I am done making anything with fleece for quite a while, although I was debating making a liner for her play pool, but I dont think I will. :roll:


 :lol: Thats quite coincidental that I just bought a TON of fabric at joanns but it was 50% off all fleece and i had the 20% off coupon (Thanks to Regina's mommy  ) So im now gonna start making more no sew snuggle bags. I have a question though, I made my fleece strands quite thick but i saw that you made yours really tiny in one like spaghetti does it matter how thick the fringes are?


----------



## panda

I had the same deal 50% plus the 20% coupon.. really helped a lot!

It does not matter how you make your fringes, I played around with different looks on my stuff since I made so much of it.  
for the bags I mostly just made the fringes a length and width that was easiest for me to tie into double knots but kinda played with the different sizes & for the blankets I played around with different looks too since it didnt really matter for those, techinically the blankets didnt need to be fringed but I thought it looked cuter that way.


----------



## TeddysMommy

panda said:


> I had the same deal 50% plus the 20% coupon.. really helped a lot!
> 
> It does not matter how you make your fringes, I played around with different looks on my stuff since I made so much of it.
> for the bags I mostly just made the fringes a length and width that was easiest for me to tie into double knots but kinda played with the different sizes & for the blankets I played around with different looks too since it didnt really matter for those, techinically the blankets didnt need to be fringed but I thought it looked cuter that way.


 :lol: I think the blankets look cuter too with fringe


----------



## cylaura

Eeeeeeee I love that little monster fleece! So cute! I have that same black fleece with the bright dots for one of Liam's liners.  I think his bright green CSBW looks awesome against it.  

I also am in L-O-V-E with that no-sew hedgie pouch! I am off to go find that thread so I can make one (or two, or three...) of my own. 

P.S. Norma is still just adorable


----------



## PrincessZebra

Where did you buy that zebra fabric? I am totally obsessed with zebra!


----------



## panda

Thanks! I have 4 hedgie bags total now
The zebra fleece i believe i got at hobby lobby


----------



## lehaley

Hey Panda, Fracturedcircle sent me a message inviting me to your hedgie get-together on Saturday. I reeeeeeally wish I could join you guys since Joliet isn't too far from me, but I'll actually be floating down the Wisconsin River in a canoe all weekend. 

I'm kinda disappointed I can't come. It would be nice to interact with some hedgies and ask some owners questions before I bring my little guy home in August. I ended up finding a girl on ebay classifieds looking to rehome her hedgie, but if that doesn't work out for some reason I'll probably try the place in you recommended.

By the way, I absolutely LOVE all of the fabric you've been posting pictures of. How many yards of fabric do you usually buy for your liners? I'm planning on getting the same cage and I want to take advantage of the fleece sales at JoAnn's this week, but I have no clue how much I'd need! :?


----------



## panda

everything in the pictures is from 1 yard each  & thanks!

p.s. there is always another time we could have another hedgie meet in the future possibly!


----------



## TeddysMommy

Now, here are the pictures I promised you panda!

In the pictures it didn't turn out the same the way it looks in real life :?




































and then the hedgie bag I hand-sewed this morning ^.^

He is in the hedgehog bag in the last picture, but you cant really tell :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy

lehaley, Here is the 20% off coupon you can use ontop of the 50%.

http://www.joann-mail.com/JS2101G/coupo ... 4A390CA8C0

thanks Regina's Mommy


----------



## lehaley

TeddysMommy said:


> lehaley, Here is the 20% off coupon you can use ontop of the 50%.
> 
> http://www.joann-mail.com/JS2101G/coupo ... 4A390CA8C0
> 
> thanks Regina's Mommy


Thanks, that's awesome! I'll definitely be making a trip this afternoon.


----------



## ReginasMommy

TeddysMommy said:


> lehaley, Here is the 20% off coupon you can use ontop of the 50%.
> 
> http://www.joann-mail.com/JS2101G/coupo ... 4A390CA8C0
> 
> thanks Regina's Mommy


No problem


----------



## zorropirate

OH! I am not sure if this is mentioned anywhere on the many many pages this has... but I got similar beds for Daisy, and she ATE the fluffy fabric!!

She mowed it down the one night without me realizing, then she got SICK SICK SICK! Fluff came out of both ends, it was horrible for us!!

So just keep an eye on her to make sure she's not chewing the fluffy fleece part. I ended up covering all the fluffy bits with other fabric because Daisy became quite obsessed with the beds. Infact, she will search for her bed every second she can't see it or be in it. HAHAH. Well besides when she's running.


----------



## panda

teddysmommy, i love your patterns! i wish i could sew bags that well.

zorropirate, is my fleece the fluffy kind? I cant picture what fluffy fleece is haha


----------



## TeddysMommy

panda said:


> teddysmommy, i love your patterns! i wish i could sew bags that well.
> 
> zorropirate, is my fleece the fluffy kind? I cant picture what fluffy fleece is haha


 :lol: I was about to not choose the patterns because they had pink in them, but then I thought....Only a real man can pull of pink :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy

panda said:


> i wish i could sew bags that well.


I found a technique that worked well for me after many trial and error... It actually doesn't take all that long, maybe like 15 minutes to hand sew... I just turn them inside out and sew all the fabric together, when done, turn right side out and viola! :lol: I made another this morning with the first fabric because their a fun project


----------



## panda

they look fun, maybe you can do a how to for dummies like me :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy

panda said:


> they look fun, maybe you can do a how to for dummies like me :lol:


 :lol: I will probably post a video on it maybe or pics and intructions if you want


----------



## panda

Oh you totally should! I'm sure it would help more people than just me.


----------



## panda

http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i345/njpanda/

sorry i didnt crop, right click or hit the link.. its suuuper cute


----------



## hanhan27

Aww look at that cute little nose!! I want to kiss it! :lol:


----------



## Guest

hanhan27 said:


> Aww look at that cute little nose!! I want to kiss it! :lol:


Hee hee My Feral lets me kiss her nose I can never resist ^.^


----------



## panda

haha Norma lets me kiss her forehead when she isnt too grumpy :roll: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Both my girls give me hedgie nose nuzzles  (Celeste is a bit more reluctant) and of course my hedgie kisses with Feral ^.^ I don't think I could go through a day with out my hedgie nose nuzzles


----------



## fracturedcircle

i've introduced Sweetie to nose-greeting. for a while he wasn't thrilled about it, but now he recognizes my little feminine nose. :lol:


----------



## panda

haha cute, Norma is on and off about it, she has to be in a good mood for me to mess with her :roll:


----------



## panda

Sorry no pictures but I know there will be plenty after tomorrow..

Just wanted to say I have been a good & busy hedgie mommy today, bought some snacks for the hedgehog/puppy meet tomorrow the menu includes lemonade & a few finger foods...veggies & dip, cheese, crackers & salami.

I finally got to laundry & currently I have fleece hanging all over my room to dry. :roll: 

Norma met two of my friends earlier, but tonight she is seeming a bit on the crabby side :roll: , hoping she cheers up again tomorrow. :lol: 

I also cleaned all my tunnel tubes and the pool to be used for a play pen tomorrow.

I think, I hope :? , that i thought of everything & didnt forget something.

I also bought Maggie some dog popsicles from the store, hoping she will like them.. I'm pretty sure she will considering she will eat just about anything :lol: I guess I wont find out until we have another hot day for her to eat them.

I am not too sure as to where to set up the pool & hedgie stuff just yet but i was thinking maybe putting the pool on the coffee table so its up from the dogs & then some of the guests can sit on the couch rather than the floor, I'll sit on the floor anyway probably just because I dont mind. :lol: 

What do you think about all this fracturedcircle??? Did I miss anything? hows the food menu sound? :lol: I am sure we will all have a good time!


----------



## PJM

The only thing your missing is....ME!! Whhaaaaa! I wanna come!  

It sounds like you guys are going to have a great time. I want to see pictures!!


----------



## DexterTheHog

me toooo i wanna come!!


----------



## panda

I wish you all could have made it! We had a good time visiting and fracturedcircle's pets were absolutely adorable, I wish I had taken more pictures but we were too busy chatting!

Look at how ridiculously happy Norma was in fracturedcircles lap!!!! It was precious.  









After the visit Norma hid under a couch pillow and splatted out, but as soon as I took out the camera it was like she knew & decided she needed to pull her legs in.. more ladylike? :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard

That little hedgie butt is too much! :lol: Love the pics. Norma better watch out I could totally pinch her in that last pic


----------



## TeddysMommy

panda said:


> Oh you totally should! I'm sure it would help more people than just me.


Okay, I think I will make one!


----------



## TeddysMommy

TeddysMommy said:


> panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you totally should! I'm sure it would help more people than just me.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I will make one!
Click to expand...

Im done with it  It's not the best but I think tried my best to make it easy 

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=12641


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Oh my gosh that photo of her in the colorful blanket... that lil' bottom tooth, that face!! So precious! I am so jealous, I wish I could have met her! Look at that blissful cuddly face and that relaxed splatted tooshie! :lol: I <3 NJ


----------



## panda

Aw thanks!!! hehe she is a cutie! I'll check out that link too.


----------



## panda

Sorry no pictures today, just a couple little stories/updates..

So a few times now I got Norma to fiddle with her toilet paper tube, split down the middle and rounded at the corners of course, by placing a mealie or cricket in it... while it was really cute I kinda felt bad fooling her with it & while the first time she got out of it quickly, the other two times i took it off of her before she panicked. :roll: I know i baby her and should feel bad, but I do anyway, so i dont think i'll be messing with the tubes anymore lol.

Also, she went underneath one of my pillows earlier and when i slowly lifted it to see her, i didnt realize that the way she was in between the pillows and blankets she was at an angle, well once i lifted the pillow enough she rolled sideways once down the little blanket hill.. i giggled at the sight but picked her up and said Norma I am sorry!! hehe  :lol: :roll: again, while this blanket hill was only maybe 2 inches high and she shrugged it off instantly i still felt bad!

I am such a mean mommy lol.  :roll: 

Other than that, Norma has been doing amazingly well,  I highly recommend to everyone who may have actually read this far (lol) that you let your friends & family be around your hedgehogs (as long as they are trusted to handle with care of course) because i feel that by having her meet my friends & family and letting them play with her and handle her that she has become more trusting and bonded a lot faster than she would have if i had not.. she seems to be a thousand times more calm and cool with people and the sounds that come with them now. 

While she is amazing around others now, i feel like her and i have gotten a lot closer as well, while she is one of those hiding hegdies and still prefers to find something like a pillow or stuffed animal or blanket to hide underneath and nap till lights out, when i handle or hold her or let her down on the floor to walk a bit she is much calmer and doesnt huff or quill like she used to or even try to escape, which was something she never really did anyhow. 

another cute thing she does...when shes up and roaming at night while i am reading in bed or on the laptop.... i am always under the covers and since the first night she went underneath them and i decided not to worry & let her burrow and even still she will roam under them like its her own little cave to explore, but she always stays by my legs or body, she never strays far. its like a giant tent for her made of blankets and bent legs :lol: i let her do this almost every night and she seems to love crawling around in the blankets, but she never gets to far from me, i can feel her crawling by my feet or up near my side. :lol: 

funny story... something i found really interesting while i am on the subject of her staying near me.. i am not sure if i shared this before, but when i brought her to my grandparents for some of my family to meet her, i let her in the yard for a moment, i placed her down by my feet, she kept circling close around my feet, she even piddled in the grass like a dog would :lol: , then she stayed by my feet a little longer before slightly venturing off a bit, but never trying to get away from me.  i followed her over to a closei ma tree she took interest in before picking her back up to take inside. now i normally would not have let her freely roam but i made sure she was within my reach & the way my grandparents back yard fence is i would have been able to get to her before she could even think about it :lol: but anyhow, i kept myself ready just in case she got an urge to flee, but she never seemed to take an interest in leaving me or even in taking up speed, she simply wanted to run around my feet, potty & sniff the nearby tree lol.


----------



## PJM

Very sweet stories!!
I love her running around under the covers! I think the only one I could trust to do that would be Pepper, the other 2 would probably leave me presents. :roll:


----------



## panda

Yeah I am definitely lucky she hasnt decided to leave me anything yet :lol: she's been pretty great about not going outside the cage though for a while now.. now that you mention it i actually cant remember actually the last time, well of course other than during baths :roll:


----------



## Guest

I don't like it, but Feral does it a lot and always has I have just convinced myself that she does it cause she's so comfortable with me she won't go anywhere else XD, she literally hold it which is probably to say this is what I think of you and your nose nuzzles and kisses.


----------



## panda

:lol: Well I'm sure you do this already but i just make a habit of carrying Norma's liter box around the house with us.. just in case! :roll:


----------



## Guest

panda said:


> :lol: Well I'm sure you do this already but i just make a habit of carrying Norma's liter box around the house with us.. just in case! :roll:


I keep paper towels nearby Feral won't poop/pee on anything but me outside of the cage lol never has aside from sink/bath tub of course.


----------



## panda

that is just too funny, hedgehogs are so curious to say the least lol


----------



## Guest

panda said:


> that is just too funny, hedgehogs are so curious to say the least lol


Yeah right now I'm just trying to help Feral through her quilling much as I can, she's such a trooper


----------



## panda

i received the adorable hedgie bag that baileyr2 made me.. and i absolutely love it..  THANK YOU SO MUCH for taking the time to make me one! The size is great as well as the extra long strap. Not to mention i am in love with anything day of the dead and or skull related... the colors and everything are just perfect.
I uploaded pictures of it and Norma here:
http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i345/njpanda/

At first Norma was not interested :roll: , and when i put her in it she was climbing out like  HELLLP GET ME OUT :lol: haha but i think it was because it doesnt smell like me or like her so i put one of her blankets in and tried again  now she is currently sleeping inside it on my lap  success!!!

I am sure many future pictures of my girl will be of her in the new bag.


----------



## baileyr2

I'm so glad to see it arrived today and that you like it! She is just precious in there!


----------



## panda

I was really able to get some cute pictures when she was trying to escape the bag :lol: 
I absolutely love it you did a fantastic job.... she really did pass right out in it for quite some time before waking and crawling out onto my lap and under the covers for her burrowing time on my bed, also I slept with it near me last night so it would get my scent too since it still had the new store smell I figured mayyybe that was what freaked her out :roll: :lol:


----------



## baileyr2

Well, I'm really glad you both like it!


----------



## panda

http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i345/njpanda/

Got a gift from my mom.. cute little hedgie stuffed animal.


----------



## hanhan27

I love the stuffie!! So cute.

I also really like the picture of Norma and the Dia de los Muertos bag, where she's sitting outside the bag looking in it like "Huh... Wonder what's in there?" :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Well, I just crept through all of your pictures on photobucket (sorry!) and I have nothing but compliments! Norma Jean is so very adorable and your beardie has captivating eyes! Also, is that you? You're so pretty!


----------



## panda

Aww thank you both for the wonderful compliments and if by is that you, you are referring to the brunette chick then yes haha :roll: 

My Norma is chirping in my lap currently :shock: i never heard her do that before hehe


----------



## panda

Norma has been quite the entertainment tonight to say the least, first the chirping in my lap  which made me super happy because if i remember correctly it means pure contentment.. i win! haha, then the sudden bursts of energy, she has the cutest habit when out at night to nap then scurry about then nap and do it all over again.. she has done many hilarious things since bringing her home and tons even just tonight but i'll share just a couple from tonight because its really keeping me entertained...
she loves my new hedgehog stuffie so much she decided to introduce herself :lol: when i took her out of her cage tonight she was in her hedgiebag so i let her be till she woke up and first thing she did was run up to it to check it out.
ever since she left her bag and said hello to the new friend she has been sleeping in my lap then running around then coming back to sleep in my lap some more. she anointed from multiple different things as well, first by chewing my just cleaned today pillow case :roll:, biting my sweatpants, then licking my leg & of course her favorite, chomping on my big toe... i try to not let her do that, but it seems she always gets me when i least expect it :lol: 
While doing a few things around my room i set her on the floor out of curiosity to see what she would do and i swear she wouldnt budge until she knew i wasnt watching :lol: 
at last she is currently all tuckered out and cuddled in my lap yet again.  i am a very happy hedgie mommy tonight lol


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

panda said:


> cuddles<3


Omg total cuteness <3 I love this pic.


----------



## PJM

Sounds like she had loads of fun! I love the biting of the big toe. :lol: Sounds super cute.


----------



## panda

i dont know what it is.. she never tries for the other toes, just the big one and its always a big CHOMP too hahaha it hurts a bit but nothing terrible and i always end up giggling, maybe she's just trying to play with me haha :roll: 

and for the cuddles picture, thats what she does a lot of the time i have her out  she loves snuggling.


----------



## panda

I got my scale in the mail today  
Norma currently weighs 351g, recorded in my planner.. being only a little over 5 months old i wonder how much bigger she will get.
I plan on recording my lizards tomorrow, i weighed them but out of excitement for my new gadget i forgot to write it down :roll:


----------



## TeddysMommy

panda said:


> I got my scale in the mail today
> Norma currently weighs 351g, recorded in my planner.. being only a little over 5 months old i wonder how much bigger she will get.
> I plan on recording my lizards tomorrow, i weighed them but out of excitement for my new gadget i forgot to write it down :roll:


I weigh Teddy Bear every morning (just incase  )
He weighs 318g and he seems to eat everything in sight and is an average wheeler :lol: I guess he is just a little guy 

PS. He is a little over 5 months too :mrgreen:


----------



## panda

oh how cute both our babies weigh nearly the same and are nearly the same age


----------



## panda

a couple new cute pics of Norma hiding with her new raccoon friend and me holding her.. the album link is now on the bottom of my sig


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Ahh that raccoon is HUGE! He's so cute! It's the one from Pocahontas, am I right?  When you first said raccoon friend I momentarily considered the possibility that you got a pet raccoon  :roll: :lol: Aaah it could happen :lol:

I also laughed at the picture of her 'glaring' from between the crossbones! She looks so menacing! That'd be a great Halloween picture hahaha


----------



## hanhan27

Ahahah I about died when I saw lil Norma Jean's head poking out from between the raccoons arms! :lol: I also love the pic where she's sitting in your hand, with her paw on your finger. Too cute!  

P.S. Milly is 4.5 months and weighs 357g. They are practically twins


----------



## panda

Aw i bet they would get along well too!

The picture of her from behind the cross bones pillow cracked me up too! She looks evilish :twisted: hahaha... but her cuddling with the raccoon i thought was just adorable.. & yeah its Meeko from Pocahontas lol, i kinda have a strange stuffed animal collection, mostly pandas but also other odd/weird things :lol: 
Norma just LOVES hiding in them, when they're on my bed if i place her on the foot of my bed she jets for them and dives in and tunnels around. if i ever expand her to a mansion hedgie cage lol i'll have to give her one area of just stuffed animals to dive through. its probably one of her favorite things to do next to wheeling & chomping mealies.


----------



## panda

Thought i'd give an update on Norma... a few new pics on the link below, also if you are friends with my on facebook you'll be able to see any mobile uploads.. i dont always get to putting them on the link.... 

Anyway, i weighed Norma tonight and so far i have the following written down in her weight page since purchasing my scale...
8/9/11 351g
8/16/11 354g
8/28/11 367g
as of today she is about 6 months old  

she is doing just lovely.. i plan on giving her a second level when i get some extra funds, we are bonding fantastically, i am totally in love with my little quill ball.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

Love that cuddle bed...she looks so cute in it


----------



## panda

are you talking about the kleenex box? hehe.. i bribe her with a mealie to get in there to weigh her, when i did it tonight she kinda just stayed in there looking all cute so i snapped those new shots.. but i use them for little fleece strip dig boxes too, she likes to hunt in them & tends to sleep in them sometimes.


----------

